# RMI Problem



## zu1u (11. Nov 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe ein kleineres Problem mit RMI. Ich habe eine ganz einfache beisipelhafte Anwendung siehe Code unten (läuft auch in meiner Entwicklungsumgebung).

Ich würde jetzt gerne den Server in ein ausführbares Server.jar packen, also die IRemoteAdder, RemoteAdder und dazu die IUseAdder.

Außerdem will ich den Client in einem ausführbaren Client.jar haben (IUseAdder und UseAdder)

Soweit ich mich dann noch bezüglich codebase eingelesen habe, kann der Client bei entsprechender Konfiguration des Servers über die codebase das Interface des Servers laden und darüber dann Remote Aufrufe starten. Ist das bis dahin korrekt?

Ich gehe zumindest davon aus, da ich nach langem lesen das so verstehe. Jedenfalls bekomme ich es nicht ganz zum laufen, sonst würde ich ja nicht schreiben. Ich rufe also Server auf mit 

java -jar Server.jar -Djava.rmi.server.codebase=file:\\\\C:\\Server.jar -Djava.security.manager -Djava.security.policy=C:\server.policy

und den Client mit
java -Djava.security.manager -jar Client.jar

die server.policy gewährt lediglich vollen Zugriff

```
grant {
    permission java.security.AllPermission;
};
```


Auf dem Client erhalte ich dann eine

```
java.security.AccessControlException: access denied (java.net.SocketPermission
27.0.0.1:1099 connect,resolve)
        at java.security.AccessControlContext.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
        at java.security.AccessController.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
        at java.lang.SecurityManager.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
        at java.lang.SecurityManager.checkConnect(Unknown Source)
        at java.net.Socket.connect(Unknown Source)
        at java.net.Socket.connect(Unknown Source)
        at java.net.Socket.<init>(Unknown Source)
        at java.net.Socket.<init>(Unknown Source)
        at sun.rmi.transport.proxy.RMIDirectSocketFactory.createSocket(Unknown
ource)
        at sun.rmi.transport.proxy.RMIMasterSocketFactory.createSocket(Unknown
ource)
        at sun.rmi.transport.tcp.TCPEndpoint.newSocket(Unknown Source)
        at sun.rmi.transport.tcp.TCPChannel.createConnection(Unknown Source)
        at sun.rmi.transport.tcp.TCPChannel.newConnection(Unknown Source)
        at sun.rmi.server.UnicastRef.newCall(Unknown Source)
        at sun.rmi.registry.RegistryImpl_Stub.lookup(Unknown Source)
        at java.rmi.Naming.lookup(Unknown Source)
        at UseAdder.<init>(UseAdder.java:14)
        at UseAdder.main(UseAdder.java:28)
```

kann mir jemand sagen was ich falsch mache? habe ich das grundlegende Konzept falsch verstanden? oder irgendwo beim Aufruf einen Fehler? Ich habe schon alle möglichen Sachen probiert.. mit/ohne security manager, verschiedene syntax bei der codebase angabe... ohne Erfolg


```
public interface IRemoteAdder extends Remote { 
    public int add (IUseAdder user, int i1, int i2) throws RemoteException; 
    // other methods
}
```



```
public class RemoteAdder extends UnicastRemoteObject implements IRemoteAdder {
    
    public RemoteAdder() throws RemoteException {
    	super();
    }
    
    public int add(IUseAdder user, int i, int j) {
    	return i+j;
    }

    public static void main(String args[]) { 

		// Register port for RMI
		try{
			LocateRegistry.createRegistry(Registry.REGISTRY_PORT);
		}
		catch (RemoteException e){
			System.out.println("Creating registry failed. " + e.getMessage() + ". Rebinding port.");
		}

		IRemoteAdder server = null;
		try{
			// Construct server
			server = new RemoteAdder();
			Naming.rebind("RemoteAdder", server);
		}
		catch (Exception e){
			System.out.println("Binding failed. hier " + e.getMessage());
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
    } 
}
```


```
public interface IUseAdder extends Remote {

}
```


```
public class UseAdder extends UnicastRemoteObject  implements IUseAdder { 

	public UseAdder() throws RemoteException {
	    IRemoteAdder ra;
		try {
			ra = (IRemoteAdder)Naming.lookup("//localhost:1099/RemoteAdder");
		    int a=23, b=45;

		    int result = ra.add(this, a,b);
		    System.out.println(result);
		} catch (Exception e) {
			// TODO Auto-generated catch block
			e.printStackTrace();
		}

	}
	
    public static void main(String argv[]) {
    	try{
    		IUseAdder user = new UseAdder();
    	}catch(Exception e) {
    		e.printStackTrace();
    	}
    }
}
```


----------



## tuxedo (12. Nov 2009)

Der Client braucht Zugriff auf das Remoteinterface des Server. Und falls der Server vom Client ein Callback-Objekt bekommt, braucht der Server zugriff auf das Interface des Clients.

Du hast nur am Server eine Codebase angegeben. Wie soll nun der Client an das Interface des Servers kommen?

Codebase hin oder her: Mir war das immer zu doof mit dem nachladen und übertragen der Interfaces. Ich hab schlicht und einfach alle Remote-Interfaces in ne eigene JAR gepackt und dem Client, bzw. auch dem Server in den Classpath mitgegeben. Damit spart man sich das Codebasegeraffel. 

Denke die wenigsten werden das "zur Laufzeit nachladen der Interfaces" wirklich brauchen. 

- Alex


----------



## zu1u (12. Nov 2009)

hi tuxedo,
danke für deine antwort. Das ist ein ziemliches geraffel das stimmt. Das es geht wenn ich Client und Server jeweils das Interface der gegenstelle in die jar mitgebe weiss ich.. leider muss ich es aber durch übertragung aus der codebase implementieren und komm ums verecken nicht weiter. :shock:

Nochmal wie es gedacht ist: Der Server hat das Interface des Clients, in diese Richtung dürfte also keine Problem sein. Der Client soll aber das Interface vom Server aus dessen codebase laden.

jemand noch einen tip wo das problem sein könnte?


----------



## tuxedo (12. Nov 2009)

Bist du mal auf die grandiose Idee gekommen dem Client zu sagen "Codebase: Schau mal dort drüben nach"?? Sprich: Codebase beim starten des Clients mitgeben?

Im zweiten Semester hatten wir dafür ne einfache Fileserver-Klasse geschrieben. Der Server hat den Fileserver mitgestartet und via HTTP die Interfaces angeboten. Beim starten des Clients hat man dann als Codebase die HTTP-Url angegeben wo die files zu finden sind und gut war.

Hat deine Vorgabe, dass das über die Codebase funktionieren muss einen akademischen Hintergrund oder gibts dafür wirklich ne plausible Anforderung?

- Alex


----------



## zu1u (12. Nov 2009)

das hat einen akademischen Hintergrund. Ich probier es mal so aus wie du geschrieben hast... macht so wie du sagst schon Sinn. Der Grund warum ich anders vorgegangen bin waren Anleitungen im Netz wie z.B. diese hier RMI examples
(die ich vieleicht aber auch nicht richtig verstanden habe, wenn ich mir den letzten Absatz grade nochmal durchlese)


----------



## tuxedo (12. Nov 2009)

Bin mir auch nicht mehr 100% sicher. Ist einfach zu lange her dass ich RMI so benutzt habe. Aber rein logisch gesehen macht es schon Sinn dem Client zu sagen wo die Codebase ist. 

- Alex


----------



## zu1u (12. Nov 2009)

Habe es mal wie unten dargestellt versucht, leider immernoch ne Exception.. diesmal ne andere, die is mir zuvor auch schonmal übern weg gelaufen :lol:

noch ne idee?  ... also mich wunderts das er sagt kein security manager.. dabei hab ich ihn doch mit angegeben... im code hatte ich ihn auch schon


```
java -jar Client.jar -Djava.rmi.server.codebase=file:/c:\Server.jar -Djava.s
ecurity.manager -Djava.security.policy=c:\server.policy
```


```
java -jar Server.jar -Djava.rmi.server.codebase=file:/c:\Server.jar -Djava.s
ecurity.manager -Djava.security.policy=c:\server.policy
```


```
java.rmi.UnmarshalException: error unmarshalling return; nested exception is:
        java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: server.Server(n
o security manager: RMI class loader disabled)
        at sun.rmi.registry.RegistryImpl_Stub.lookup(Unknown Source)
        at java.rmi.Naming.lookup(Unknown Source)
        at client.Client.connectToServer(Client.j
ava:51)
        at client.view.ConnectionPanel.mouseClicked(ConnectionPanel.java:35)
        at java.awt.AWTEventMulticaster.mouseClicked(Unknown Source)
        at java.awt.Component.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
        at javax.swing.JComponent.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
        at java.awt.Component.processEvent(Unknown Source)
        at java.awt.Container.processEvent(Unknown Source)
        at java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
        at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
        at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
        at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.retargetMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
        at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
        at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
        at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
        at java.awt.Window.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
        at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
        at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
        at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(Unknown Source)
        at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(Unknown Source)
        at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
        at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
        at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
        at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)
Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: server.Server
 (no security manager: RMI class loader disabled)
        at sun.rmi.server.LoaderHandler.loadProxyClass(Unknown Source)
        at java.rmi.server.RMIClassLoader$2.loadProxyClass(Unknown Source)
        at java.rmi.server.RMIClassLoader.loadProxyClass(Unknown Source)
        at sun.rmi.server.MarshalInputStream.resolveProxyClass(Unknown Source)
        at java.io.ObjectInputStream.readProxyDesc(Unknown Source)
        at java.io.ObjectInputStream.readClassDesc(Unknown Source)
        at java.io.ObjectInputStream.readOrdinaryObject(Unknown Source)
        at java.io.ObjectInputStream.readObject0(Unknown Source)
        at java.io.ObjectInputStream.readObject(Unknown Source)
```


----------



## tuxedo (13. Nov 2009)

> java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: server.Server(n
> o security manager: RMI class loader disabled)



Hmm, hört sich doch ganz danach an als ob in der security-policy etwas nicht stimmt.

- Alex


----------



## zu1u (13. Nov 2009)

ja aber ich hab doch alles erlaubt!?


----------



## tuxedo (13. Nov 2009)

Was mir gerade auffällt 
	
	
	
	





```
-Djava.security.manager
```

Mit 
	
	
	
	





```
-D
```
 setzt man Java Properties. Du versuchst hier offenbar eine Property namens "java.security.manager" zu setzen, gibst aber keinen Wert dafür an.

Ergo scheint mir die Fehlermeldung 
	
	
	
	





```
no security manager: RMI class loader disabled
```
 berechtigt zu sein?!

- Alex


----------



## zu1u (13. Nov 2009)

so wie ichs hier Java Security Architecture: -
verstehe passt das aber, dann wird ein default genommen


----------



## tuxedo (13. Nov 2009)

Hmm,



> If no security manager is specified, the built-in default security manager is utilized (unless the application installs a different security manager). All of the following are equivalent and result in usage of the default security manager:
> 
> java -Djava.security.manager  SomeApp
> java -Djava.security.manager=""  SomeApp
> java -Djava.security.manager=default  SomeApp



Das passt nur irgendwie nicht zur Fehlermeldung?!

- Alex


----------

